# My 250th Post



## johnsemlak (Nov 13, 2002)

OK, to sort out the-post count question, I'm including 18 posts I did as Citizen Kane.

I've seen people choose numbers like 100, I thought I'd choose a slightly different number.

My question for this thread:  How did someone get 10,000 posts.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 13, 2002)

In a more acceptable manner than you might be thinking. 

He didn't spam, he did post well-thought out responses, but far more than anyone else.

Edit: And congratulations to your 250 posts.  

Where have I left my manners today?


----------



## Darkness (Nov 13, 2002)

Congratulations! 

Heh. And don't worry too much about Crothian; Wicht will take care of him...


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 13, 2002)

I didn't mean any criticism with my quesion--It was a straight question.  

I mean, 10,000 is a lot of posts.  I'd have to do 10 a day for about 3 years.


----------



## Darkness (Nov 13, 2002)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> *I didn't mean any criticism with my quesion--It was a straight question.
> 
> I mean, 10,000 is a lot of posts.  I'd have to do 10 a day for about 3 years. *



Yeah, Crothian did something like that - a bit over 30 a day for almost a year.


----------



## Horacio (Nov 13, 2002)

The most stunning quality of Crothian is that most of his posts aren't senseless speech or story hour praises as mine...


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 13, 2002)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> *I didn't mean any criticism with my quesion--It was a straight question.*



Sorry. 

I think short, but insightful posts are his secret.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 13, 2002)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> *OK, to sort out the-post count question, I'm including 18 posts I did as Citizen Kane.*




Congradulations!!  



> *
> I've seen people choose numbers like 100, I thought I'd choose a slightly different number.*




Always good to go angaist the grain, I like it  



> *
> My question for this thread:  How did someone get 10,000 posts. *




I have no idea, but I say we form a posse and get him


----------



## Crothian (Nov 13, 2002)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> *I didn't mean any criticism with my quesion--It was a straight question.
> 
> I mean, 10,000 is a lot of posts.  I'd have to do 10 a day for about 3 years. *




Okay, the straight answer: Rules Forum and House Rules Forum.  I answer questions and help with people's creations a lot.  I used to do it more when the system was younger, but I'm still there.  It's not something I set out to do, heck everyone seemed more exited about 10,000 then me.  So, don't worry about the numbers, Just Post.


----------



## Airwolf (Nov 13, 2002)

Hmm, I wonder what my post count is at?


Congrats on 250, JS.


----------



## Darkness (Nov 13, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> So, don't worry about the numbers, Just Post.   *



There's that zen thing again... And it's true, too!


----------



## Crothian (Nov 13, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *There's that zen thing again... And it's true, too!  *




Zen Posting by Crothian


----------



## Darkness (Nov 13, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Zen Posting by Crothian  *



Catchy; I think that as a product, it should sell well.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 13, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Catchy; I think that as a product, it should sell well. *




Ya, but I'd need a ghost writer, I know nothing about Zen and all that Jazz.


----------



## Ravellion (Nov 14, 2002)

Airwolf said:
			
		

> *Hmm, I wonder what my post count is at?
> Congrats on 250, JS. *



Congrats... Airwolf, couldn't you just post in every thread once? This board doesn't have enough babe-age. If it would, it wouldn't make me feel as guilty about sitting behind the computer when there is a campus full of women around me !

Rav (tongue in cheek)


----------



## Darkness (Nov 14, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ya, but I'd need a ghost writer, I know nothing about Zen and all that Jazz. *



Well, then - are you better at Zen or at Jazz? You know, you really should do the one that you're better at...


----------



## Airwolf (Nov 14, 2002)

Rav said:
			
		

> *
> Congrats... Airwolf, couldn't you just post in every thread once? This board doesn't have enough babe-age. If it would, it wouldn't make me feel as guilty about sitting behind the computer when there is a campus full of women around me !
> 
> Rav (tongue in cheek) *




Well, if you like my .sig pictures check this out. 

Chick with big knockers 
-Don't worry its grandma safe-



Regards,
Airwolf


----------



## Horacio (Nov 14, 2002)

Airwolf said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, if you like my .sig pictures check this out.
> 
> ...




ROFLOL!


----------



## Crothian (Nov 14, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Well, then - are you better at Zen or at Jazz? You know, you really should do the one that you're better at...  *




I'm so much better at Jazz.  I used to be in a Jazz band in college.  I wasn't the best at it and I never dived into the Jazz scene as much as I'd should have, but boy it was a lot of fun.


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 16, 2002)

Thanks everybody for the congrats

I have really enjoyed participating in the enworld messageboard so far.  It's a great forum.


----------

